# Diner Booth



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I am doing a remodel of our kitchen and LOML has decided she wants retro diner. Does anyone have any plans for building a diner booth similar to the one pictured here.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry, Papa, don't have any plans but was wondering if the Mrs. will be bring you your meals- on roller skates?? ;^)


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Lew, we met at a skating rink, of course that was in 1972. Have not been on skates since 1975. How many broken bones would you estimate if we tried now? LOL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Lee Jesberger is a part owner in a pizza parlor.

Hhe might have built some for the parlor. Give him a shout out.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like a lot of vinyl upholstery, you into that? You would think the wood underpinings would be simple, but I suppose not. Found this on eHow, but there weren't any real plans there:

http://www.ehow.com/how_7476847_make-restaurant-booth.html

Looked at some of my old books, no dice.

Sounds like a fun idea, but I'll bet the upholstery is tougher than the carpentry.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Is she wanting the one like in the photo? Unholstery and all?
The reason I ask is that a similar design is real popular in my area these days. It doesn't have upholstery on it. It is a table setup tha goes into a corner. On the two walls in the corner are an L-shaped bench with a shorter bench going on the other long side. I helped my brother build one for his wife and we also added a chair to the other short side just for an added spot to sit with a chair that matched the rest of the setup.
I'm sorry I don't have plans though. He brought me a Fingerhut magazine with a photo of what he wanted and I designed and helped as he done the heavy work of it. We just sort of layed it out and built it as it came together. We never wrote any of it down.
Here's a photo similar to what I'm talking about:


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

This is the closet I could get to plans.
http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/americanchairs/boothconstruction.jpg
http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/americanchairs/boothbreakdown.jpg
Not much to go by but thought it might help.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry Papadan - not trying to upset you now 
and I do have seen those booth in old movie´s

but to me it look like you cuold take a set of seats
from and old 50 car or from an old train coupe 
then just add a case under them 
sorry but that what we did in a yuthclub 
back in the aighty´s 
oh and there is always the possipbility to invite the wife to holywood 
and bring a set home from one of the filmstudio´s …..LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Dakremer made a very cool couch and upholstered it himself. I'd ping him and ask him to reply on this thread. Your projects are not very different.


----------

